# Ollie Frost 5x5x5 Blindfolded 6:26.53



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2013)

Method: 3-style commutators
Memo: Sentences

I don't even know how this happened.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 2, 2013)

wat


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2013)

O_O


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 2, 2013)

u wot m8


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2013)

Daaaaaamn


----------



## Brest (Mar 2, 2013)

Sick as bro.


----------



## KrisM (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow - that's nuts.


----------



## Phan man97 (Mar 2, 2013)

wow very good


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 2, 2013)

If I still had any dreams of catching up to you, they're gone. There's always 4BLD though =P


----------



## A Leman (Mar 2, 2013)

This is so impressive!!!!! Now you just have to wait for a success in a competition.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 2, 2013)

GOGOGO World Record! Congrats!


----------



## hubingjushi (Mar 2, 2013)

fantastic...
UWR?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 2, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> fantastic...
> UWR?



6:00.49


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 2, 2013)

dude


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 2, 2013)

...how?


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 2, 2013)

amazing


----------



## uniacto (Mar 2, 2013)

I lol'ed at the reaction. xD very nice!


----------



## aronpm (Mar 2, 2013)

is that internet explorer?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 2, 2013)

WOoo BLD pro skills  Now do it in comp :b



aronpm said:


> is that internet explorer?



More to the point, is it XP D:


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 2, 2013)

Please get success in comp so I don't continue to feel guilty for the unworthy podiums in previous comps.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice. Now do it in comp


----------



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2013)

aronpm said:


> is that internet explorer?





MaeLSTRoM said:


> More to the point, is it XP D:



Lols, Internet Explorer 6 on XP :fp replacement computer troubles. Using gqtimer because it's the only one that works on Service Pack 1...

Thank you all for the awesome comments.

Scramble was l' f2 l' U2 R2 U' D' L2 u' F d2 f' B u F R2 D L2 D' r2 D' F L' U F' U2 L2 R2 u2 R b U2 d B' F2 u' d' D' L' d L2 d D r' u' B2 R2 r' f' d' D' B' U b' R2 U' d2 b' F2 L', though it was nothing particularly special.



NevinsCPH said:


> Please get success in comp so I don't continue to feel guilty for the unworthy podiums in previous comps.



I think a 5BLD Mo3 deserves a podium...


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 2, 2013)

wow. Good luck with WR!


----------



## Akiro (Mar 2, 2013)

Incredible! Keep going!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Mar 2, 2013)

Unbelievable.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, I knew you had this in you


----------



## etshy (Mar 3, 2013)

@ Ollie : I have just check your excel sheets of wings, midges and edges. so my question is : did you memorized all these algorithms or you just know a few of them ?


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 3, 2013)

etshy said:


> @ Ollie : I have just check your excel sheets of wings, midges and edges. so my question is : did you memorized all these algorithms or you just know a few of them ?



3-cycles can always be solved intuitively. It's more about understanding them than memorizing them. If you want to learn more, click the link to my 3-style tutorial in my sig.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 3, 2013)

You make me want to actually put time into BLD Ollie, goddamnit 
Well, that and being off by an A-perm in comp xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> You make me want to actually put time into BLD Ollie, goddamnit
> Well, that and being off by an A-perm in comp xD



What was the time on that one?


----------



## etshy (Mar 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3-cycles can always be solved intuitively. It's more about understanding them than memorizing them. If you want to learn more, click the link to my 3-style tutorial in my sig.



When should I start to learn BH ? I have been practicing for a couple of weeks and my times went from 12~13 mins to 5 mins lately , I guess I should wait until my times are sub-3 to start BH or can I start now ? btw my memo time is 2:30 , should I work on memo first ?


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> When should I start to learn BH ? I have been practicing for a couple of weeks and my times went from 12~13 mins to 5 mins lately , I guess I should wait until my times are sub-3 to start BH or can I start now ? btw my memo time is 2:30 , should I work on memo first ?



I like to tell people that they shouldn't try to learn 3-cycles until the number of turns in their execution is holding them back. If not, then there are much more worthwhile things to work on. When you're over 2 minutes, the difference between 25-30 second execution and 45-50 second execution does not matter so much. For now, try to make your memo more efficient and eliminate pauses during execution.

You can definitely start learning 3-cycles right now, but it's not what will help you the most.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I like to tell people that they shouldn't try to learn 3-cycles until the number of turns in their execution is holding them back. If not, then there are much more worthwhile things to work on. When you're over 2 minutes, the difference between 25-30 second execution and 45-50 second execution does not matter so much. For now, try to make your memo more efficient and eliminate pauses during execution.
> 
> You can definitely start learning 3-cycles right now, but it's not what will help you the most.



So should I? In my opinion, the number of turns in my execution is definitely holding me back.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So should I? In my opinion, the number of turns in my execution is definitely holding me back.



If you think your memo is as fast as it can be right now and you can sometimes execute without any pauses, then yes.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 4, 2013)

wait what did you get in leisceter?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I think a 5BLD Mo3 deserves a podium...



Oh you, stop making me blush.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Freddy123cubes said:


> wait what did you get in leisceter?



not completely sure, but I think I heard that he got an 8 minute dnf


----------



## Niv99 (Mar 4, 2013)

0_0


----------

